# Will this Ford Expedition pull my 2012 Palomino Puma?



## NHenderson (Aug 10, 2019)

I’m looking at this SUV to pull the trailer below. I’m getting mixed answers please help and advise? The vehicle is a Ford Expedition with a heavy duty towing package which includes a 3.5L EcoBoost V6 engine, 3.75 Axle Ratio, 15,300 lbs GCWR, with a max loaded trailer weight 9300 lbs, and a max tongue load of 930 lbs. 
The trailer is a 2012 Palomino Puma 34 ft long, 8 ft wide, 11’1” high, 977lbs hitch, gross weight 11,137lbs, dry weight 6954lbs, cargo weight 3733lbs.


----------

